# The value of online play  to you.



## APartOfMe (May 28, 2018)

Honestly multiplayer is one of the most important aspects of gaming to me. I love the challenge of online. There's only so much you can do with cpu's in mk8, or rocket league. Splatoon 2 wouldn't be worth it at all without multiplayer, that's the main point of the game.

I don't think a banned switch is "useless", but In my opinion, it takes away a lot of the fun of an unvannun console.


----------



## comput3rus3r (May 28, 2018)

Buy 2 Consoles. 1 for cfw 1 for online.


----------



## haxan (May 28, 2018)

For me I've never really liked online multiplayer until smite got a ps4 port. Probably why I haven't even considered not updating it. As for my other devices (switch,3ds, Xbox 1) no game caught my attention yet.


----------



## MasterControl90 (May 28, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> Buy 2 Consoles. 1 for cfw 1 for online.



If you are wealthy sure, yet not anyone can afford to buy two identical console. Personally the only hacked consoles I own are old ones which are way beyond their life cycle, since I don't really care about online capabilities of these oldies


----------



## _v3 (May 28, 2018)

I buy consoles for the single player exclusives that they offer, anything multiplayer I do on PC (better controls and free online play are the biggest reason).


----------



## linuxares (May 28, 2018)

This is kind of hard for me. I'm a old fart now, I got responsibilities and not enough time. So Singleplayer games have really taken a swing back for me. Before I was all multiplayer, it was the best shit ever. Especially online! But now? Sure I play multiplayer games but a select few, and mostly it's coop games. I don't have the time and patient nor the reflexes as a 14-18year old kids.


----------



## windhazard (May 28, 2018)

_v3 said:


> I buy consoles for the single player exclusives that they offer, anything multiplayer I do on PC (better controls and free online play are the biggest reason).


I will never get people who play fps games with controller instead of mouse + keyboard.


----------



## eriol33 (May 28, 2018)

I don't play online video games, I don't like having a requirement of other people's presence when playing my games.


----------



## APartOfMe (May 28, 2018)

_v3 said:


> I buy consoles for the single player exclusives that they offer, anything multiplayer I do on PC (better controls and free online play are the biggest reason).


I do that too mostly. But there are games like mk8dx and splatoon 2 that you can't get on pc.


----------



## DBlaze (May 28, 2018)

Depends on the game, but as time goes on my interest in say CoD / Battlefield / Team Fortress, etc. diminished to the point where I just don't bother anymore.
I'm not competitive enough to bother, but will play online matches for fun. Problem there is that nowadays it seems playing for fun isn't very much allowed anymore 

I do still play some MMO's, generally because I have fun running instances and raiding, but even then there are people who take a game way too seriously to the point where it just becomes annoying


----------



## guisadop (May 28, 2018)

I valued online play more (on consoles) when it wasn't paid. Now that it is (which I find outrageous) I really couldn't care less.


----------



## geodeath (May 28, 2018)

I could not care less about online multiplayer at all. I would be happier if it did not exist at all to be honest as nowadays they spend part of the budget to make up online modes as it is 'the standard'. Local multplayer yes. So if my switch, ps4 or xbox one x is banned there is no difference to me at all sisnce i never buy digital either.


----------



## Repl01d_rocsa (May 28, 2018)

_v3 said:


> I buy consoles for the single player exclusives that they offer, anything multiplayer I do on PC (better controls and free online play are the biggest reason).


i was going to say exactly that. Instead i prefer to quote


----------



## PagaN (May 28, 2018)

The value of online play to me 0 eur.


----------



## The Catboy (May 28, 2018)

I've never really been a big fan of online games. I can see the appeal to it and I do play games like Splatoon (2 now,) but I've just never been very interested in playing games online. I think it's partly because I enjoy playing with my friends in person and other part because I don't have very much time to dedicate to gaming consistently. Gaming online literally means I can't pause the game and that's something I need to do regularly. I need to make myself food, I need to clean up my apartment, I need to pay bills, I need to be able to walk away from my game at random points in time, something I can't do online. So online isn't appealing to me because I can't fit it into my life at the moment.


----------



## geodeath (May 28, 2018)

windhazard said:


> I will never get people who play fps games with controller instead of mouse + keyboard.



Back in ps1 times fps games were bad because no consideration was done for console controls at all. For a long time now games are made to be used with a controller so it is no longer a problem. These days fps games have way more buttons than a typical wasd + mouse configuration so i would probably prefer to play with a controller on the pc as well.


----------



## windhazard (May 28, 2018)

geodeath said:


> Back in ps1 times fps games were bad because no consideration was done for console controls at all. For a long time now games are made to be used with a controller so it is no longer a problem. These days fps games have way more buttons than a typical wasd + mouse configuration so i would probably prefer to play with a controller on the pc as well.


Good point, but gaming mouse also has a lot of button. Anyway mouse is a lot faster and more precise at aiming that mouse users destroy controller users easily to the point it is considered "pay to win":
https://www.pcgamer.com/mouse-and-k...ing-controller-users-in-overwatch-on-console/


----------



## Dust2dust (May 28, 2018)

The best multiplayer experience one can have is local.  Online with strangers is of no interest to me.  I guess online with real life friends would be a middleground, but still not as good as local.  A banned Switch would certainly not be worthless to me. Still plenty of stuff you can do with it.


----------



## Deleted User (May 28, 2018)

I'll take CFW over Online play almost anytime. Sick of hearing how some twelvie has fucked my mom for the millionth time, I mostly play local/lan multiplayer.

If I get banned, I get banned, but that'll just instigate me to start pirating, since being banned puts EShop on lockdown. So IMO it's not really the user who needs to consider where the balance lies, but Nintendo/whatever company, as locking me out of purchases gives no choice BUT to pirate.


----------



## AutumnWolf (May 28, 2018)

I don't care about online much

Specially on consoles

Like... why do I have to pay to play a game that's pretty much an online only game when the game is already 60$?

Makes no sense to me


----------



## SirAileron (May 28, 2018)

geodeath said:


> Back in ps1 times fps games were bad because no consideration was done for console controls at all. For a long time now games are made to be used with a controller so it is no longer a problem. These days fps games have way more buttons than a typical wasd + mouse configuration so i would probably prefer to play with a controller on the pc as well.



Sounds like you don't really have much experience with WASD. Even the most basic of those configurations has 1 more available "button" compared to a standard controller, and that wouldn't even be counting a mouse with a scroll wheel.

If you're comfortable with it, that's one thing, but unless you somehow use motion controls in your controller, it's pretty indefensible otherwise.


----------



## AutumnWolf (May 28, 2018)

SirAileron said:


> Sounds like you don't really have much experience with WASD. Even the most basic of those configurations has 1 more available "button" compared to a standard controller, and that wouldn't even be counting a mouse with a scroll wheel.
> 
> If you're comfortable with it, that's one thing, but unless you somehow use motion controls in your controller, it's pretty indefensible otherwise.


Kind of Off-topic: I tried to use the WiiU gamepad on PC to play tf2


----------



## Ryccardo (May 28, 2018)

Zero by definition on any title that does not allow players to self-host, and near zero on frankly most other games (I mainly played multiplayer Minecraft via crossover cable or VPN, so as far as the game is concerned it's not technically "online"  )

Actually, thinking back, I did enjoy Animal Crossing WW and CF online (after disabling wii speak... few things I hate more than listening to other people talk orally), but the instability of NL more than killed those memories


----------



## MrLucariox (May 28, 2018)

The reason why I love playing multiplayer is because i think that multiplayer is the test of your skills. More urgently, singleplayer is the training grounds and the multiplayer is the test field for me. Sorry for bad grammar if i had any horrible mistakes. English is not my native language.


----------



## JellyPerson (May 28, 2018)

I don't do online multiplayer. The only multiplayer I do is couch multiplayer. Sadly most people have either forgotten what that means or they don't know it. (Sad.)


----------



## Lacius (May 28, 2018)

Since online play costs money this time around, and since I'm unwilling to pay for online play, it doesn't really matter to me.


----------



## chrisrlink (May 28, 2018)

as long as ninty doesn't push an update to block local multiplayer on hacked consoles tooI'm fine that imho is going too far besides the EULA said nothing bout taking away local multiplayer from us that would cause too much of a shitstorm too


----------



## Armadillo (May 28, 2018)

I value it on pc and spend a lot of time on multiplayer games.

Don't care about it at all on consoles as you have to pay and I don't think it's worth it.


----------



## invaderyoyo (May 28, 2018)

It depends on the system. On a Nintendo system, near worthless. All of my friends bought a Wii U and are extremely hesitant about getting a Switch. I basically have nobody to play with anyway. Even if they did have Switches, there's not much to do online with a Nintendo Switch. None of us liked Splatoon and you can only play Mario Kart so much.

On a PS4, equally as valuable as single player. Playing with friends online is really fun. Of course, local might be even better, but everybody has limited time so online is a very reasonable compromise.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 28, 2018)

I've changed in this regard. Two times, even.
When I was young, the internet consisted of a small timeframe (usually about 10 minutes) between the "BBBRRRLLWWIEEBRLBLBWIIEIEEEEEE"-sounds  and the "get off the internet, I need to use the phone!"-sound from my parents. So that obviously wasn't cutting it*. 

The early zeroties were pretty great, but it posed a problem: online anxiety. I always fear that I won't contribute enough to the team**, so I wanna make sure I know all the ins and outs of it. Result: I just played a handful of games, but I played them rigorously.

But after some starcraft 2 matches, I just got fed up with it. There's always someone better than you, and that whole "improve" thing was eating away at my fun factor. So since then, I only accidentally played online. I never put my wii or xbox online, and my wiiu only for testing purposes (I once played mario kart 8 online. Once! In hundreds if not thousands of hours  ).

Don't get me wrong: I'm all in favor of online games. It's good that they have a massive appeal, and if you like 'em: all the more power to you. All I ask - and I think everyone will agree to that - is that neither side should be tacked on. If it's a singleplayer game, don't throw in multiplayer "just because". Likewise, multiplayer games shouldn't just have a checkbox-achieving singleplayer just to show off some explosions for the trailers (hmm...on the other hand, I would be in favor of games that force their player through a very short campaign/tutorial if it stops them from humiliating themselves online).


*not to boost my status, but if this is familiar to you, consider liking this post. 
**somewhat the opposite approach to the guys who treat their 50$ game as an online chatbox, or think they'll learn everything by asking everyone else how to play. 




geodeath said:


> Back in ps1 times fps games were bad because no consideration was done for console controls at all. For a long time now games are made to be used with a controller so it is no longer a problem. These days fps games have way more buttons than a typical wasd + mouse configuration so i would probably prefer to play with a controller on the pc as well.


This is a bit of a separate discussion, but I dare say that you're incorrect.
-as mentioned, computer mice simply have much higher accuracy than joysticks. At least when it comes to things like acceleration and on large distances, which are key in FPS'es and RTS'es.
-games are now indeed made with controller in mind. But that doesn't mean they have more buttons. They're more ergonomical, yes. But WASD has an advantage you rarely need in games these days: the ability to quickly change direction. The typical gamer has three fingers on W, A and D at the same time. that allows a fraction of a second faster switching from one direction to another (I even knew someone who had the 'back' button mapped to somewhere on his gaming mouse to be able to be more agile there as well).
-a bit nitpicking, but...keyboards still have more keys than controllers. Even though WASD is so common that nobody bothers to change it, you can just as well rebind things to RDFG and use more keys with your left pinky. Not to brag, but I played UT2004 so fanatically that in the end, I had almost my whole keyboard remapped (hard to reach buttons where just teamsay messages, but hey...it was just how I rolled  ).


----------



## LuigiXL (May 28, 2018)

I still feel like online is totally not for me and a generational thing. I think the biggest single aspect (wether a valid concern or just an illusion) is as an adult I have much less time to game. 
I feel online will always be swamped with YouTubers and 13 year olds (rightly so) who have nothing better to do (just like I did with SNES era!). I know some games have matchmaking skill sets, and I guess that leads to the other part where I don’t feel it will ever grab me: is I don’t really care if I’m beating another human or A.I. As a child of the SNES I think I’ll always be a single player kinda guy.


----------



## Deleted User (May 28, 2018)

PS4/XBOX ONE = Multiplayer
Switch/3DS = Single player


----------



## mightymuffy (May 28, 2018)

Online play? Very little: if this were a case of CFW vs Online Play as stated in topic title, then it's CFW for me all the way... I can happily miss out on what would otherwise just be a couple of goes on a racer and very little else.

However, in the case of recent events/bans, I am not risking my Switch getting banned for having cfw/whatever ....for purchasing games digitally through the online store. I prefer digital over physical, and as I'm not really into piracy on current gen machines (just my personal opinion, no pitchforks getting ready here from me!) so, CFW vs Buying from the Online Store? Sorry CFW, I'm not risking it..


----------



## dimmidice (May 28, 2018)

Online play has ruined some games a bit IMO. I usually don't care for online elements at all. Except for fully online games. But i really shouldn't play those they're really bad for my mental health and even physical health. I get way too hooked on em.

But as for adding online to singleplayer games it's silly. GTA V's online for example has overshadowed singleplayer while arguably they're two entirely different games. Just wish they'd sell em separately and make them separately. Other games with online that ruined the experience. MGS V (Feels like you miss a ton of stuff if you play offline, and online is just a money wrenching scheme), Dark Souls series (invasion mechanic is ridiculous, and forced on you if you want to coop). I've encountered more games with problems regarding it but well drawing a blank atm. Might edit it in later. Mobile games certainly have a lot of very lame and frustrating online mechanics added ontop.


----------



## fatsquirrel (May 28, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> Buy 2 Consoles. 1 for cfw 1 for online.


Not everyone has the economic ability to do that


----------



## dragoon147 (May 28, 2018)

are two consoles actually fixing the issue though? I'm kinda confused on what the CDN actually is. I just saw someone had got there "non hacked" switch banned, so i'm kinda worried about hacking my second one. I do like playing games online sometimes


----------



## Burlsol (May 28, 2018)

Generally don't care for online play. Most games with online play have a shit community or structure their game so that you are entirely dependent on other players to progress as a means to draw out content artificially. I don't care about competing as there will always be someone out there with more hours of their day that they can devote to learning the game and all the exploits. I play games to have fun and relax, not to try and prove something. 

Nevermind the part where switch voice chat is just a phone app instead of being part of the service.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 28, 2018)

Online is more important to me these days now that Nintendo is actually focusing on providing online multiplayer games. If my Switch ends up banned I'd probably buy a second just for online.


----------



## horokeusama (May 28, 2018)

I'm satisfied with single player campaigns for most of my games, but there are few social aspects of some games that I really want to keep, like Mario Kart's online modes and some other specific games. That allows me to keep in contact with friends that I don't see much everyday, without having to rely on whatsapp/messenger only.


----------



## Xzi (May 28, 2018)

I do play a few games online on PC, but most of what I like to play online are Nintendo games (Smash, Pokemon, Mario sports games).  $20/year is plenty cheap, too, so I'll be throwing in for that.  Think I'll be waiting a while to use my SX Pro, since I want to see if it's safe for those who only use homebrew/emulators and not backup loading.


----------



## pedro702 (May 28, 2018)

i dont play games online at all so yeah nothing to me, i only play single player games or local multiplayer games tbh.


----------



## Ritsuki (May 28, 2018)

It depends on the game for me. For example, games like Monster Hunter loses a significant part of gameplay without the online part. But I'm kind of old school, I like to see with whom I'm playing


----------



## FAST6191 (May 28, 2018)

Re PS1 era games. Do remember we were still in the middle* of the Doom clone era and looking up and down was something of a radical notion. Don't get me wrong I played Dark Forces on the PC and the PS1 and much preferred the former but it does stand to be considered in this.
*yes yes yes I know Quake 1 hit the PC in 1996.

Re: "too old and too slow reflexes"... I am old as well but I still seem to hold my own in Battlefield 4 hardcore and I don't think it can all be explained by my superior tactics.



dragoon147 said:


> are two consoles actually fixing the issue though? I'm kinda confused on what the CDN actually is. I just saw someone had got there "non hacked" switch banned, so i'm kinda worried about hacking my second one. I do like playing games online sometimes


CDN = content distribution network. Various websites found that if they kicked their bulk data downloads to a specialist server that it sped up everything else. Games quite happily fall under the banner of bulk data downloads so the concept was borrowed for game distribution as well.
It was found on the 3ds that Nintendo shared the download token between all 3ds devices. Someone then made a list of said download tokens and pointed it at Nintendo's CDN which in essence meant Nintendo themselves were running the best ROM site there was (fast, complete, accessible from the 3ds itself, no adverts, no nonsense...).
People tried it again for the Switch but it seems Nintendo put down the crack pipe and instead made the download tokens unique to every switch and thus they can't be shared, or at least not as easily as it all went down for the 3ds.

The unhacked thing was an early report that has since been changed. Apparently the unhacked one was possibly used to access things earlier before being left as stock. That said it would not be without precedent or even contrary to legal notions and notions of good taste for a company to ban things they can tie to a user. A simple example might be you have a bunch of access keys go walkabout, unknown what the keys are but you can tie them together so of course you revoke the lot, even more so if the person theoretically holding them is a skilled hacker (advanced persistent threat if you want the computer security term) looking to do damage to you.
Similarly the online contract most likely reads between you (the individual) and Nintendo, not your Switch and Nintendo. If they ban you then that is in line with the contract.




mightymuffy said:


> Online play? Very little: if this were a case of CFW vs Online Play as stated in topic title, then it's CFW for me all the way... I can happily miss out on what would otherwise just be a couple of goes on a racer and very little else.
> 
> However, in the case of recent events/bans, I am not risking my Switch getting banned for having cfw/whatever ....for purchasing games digitally through the online store. I prefer digital over physical, and as I'm not really into piracy on current gen machines (just my personal opinion, no pitchforks getting ready here from me!) so, CFW vs Buying from the Online Store? Sorry CFW, I'm not risking it..


Leaving aside the limitations of downloadable games (I still want to be able to easily buy and resell) then there are options like https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_s...nload+code&rh=n:300703,k:switch+download+code if you feel compelled to part with money for your games.




invaderyoyo said:


> It depends on the system. On a Nintendo system, near worthless. All of my friends bought a Wii U and are extremely hesitant about getting a Switch. I basically have nobody to play with anyway. Even if they did have Switches, there's not much to do online with a Nintendo Switch. None of us liked Splatoon and you can only play Mario Kart so much.
> 
> On a PS4, equally as valuable as single player. Playing with friends online is really fun. Of course, local might be even better, but everybody has limited time so online is a very reasonable compromise.


I would probably put that to the sad state of affairs that is the PS4 and xbone library.



dimmidice said:


> But as for adding online to singleplayer games it's silly. GTA V's online for example has overshadowed singleplayer while arguably they're two entirely different games.



I have not done GTA online and have no real idea how it all works so I can't say too much here but going as far back as the first then its multiplayer mode was really well liked and thus can be said to have been a component since the early days. Even when it wasn't you will find no end of people that did the pass the controller thing.


----------



## tunip3 (May 28, 2018)

epickid37 said:


> Honestly multiplayer is one of the most important aspects of gaming to me. I love the challenge of online. There's only so much you can do with cpu's in mk8, or rocket league. Splatoon 2 wouldn't be worth it at all without multiplayer, that's the main point of the game.
> 
> I don't think a banned switch is "useless", but In my opinion, it takes away a lot of the fun of an unvannun console.


I liked the single player


----------



## LukeHasAWii (May 28, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> became the discussion of much discussion,


Might want to fix this


----------



## tunip3 (May 28, 2018)

MasterControl90 said:


> If you are wealthy sure, yet not anyone can afford to buy two identical console. Personally the only hacked consoles I own are old ones which are way beyond their life cycle, since I don't really care about online capabilities of these oldies


That's the reason for dual nand and emu nand systems one you can go online on and one you can't but has cfw and piracy


----------



## FAST6191 (May 28, 2018)

Thank you. Not sure how I missed that one... read the thing multiple times and it was not even one of "sort all the problems and then make it even better" type errors.


----------



## tunip3 (May 28, 2018)

epickid37 said:


> I do that too mostly. But there are games like mk8dx and splatoon 2 that you can't get on pc.


Ye but you can use a mouse and keyboard using adapters


----------



## geodeath (May 28, 2018)

windhazard said:


> Good point, but gaming mouse also has a lot of button. Anyway mouse is a lot faster and more precise at aiming that mouse users destroy controller users easily to the point it is considered "pay to win":
> https://www.pcgamer.com/mouse-and-k...ing-controller-users-in-overwatch-on-console/



No doubt at all that its more precise. I just dont feel that it has an advantage to console fps now that games are better catered for. For online competitive i guess its an edge of course.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SirAileron said:


> Sounds like you don't really have much experience with WASD. Even the most basic of those configurations has 1 more available "button" compared to a standard controller, and that wouldn't even be counting a mouse with a scroll wheel.
> 
> If you're comfortable with it, that's one thing, but unless you somehow use motion controls in your controller, it's pretty indefensible otherwise.



I gamed with wasd for years man. All i am saying is that the controller was made to be a controller while the keyboard is not. So the schemes are completely open on one side and catered for on the other. Not defending anything really


----------



## DarkWork0 (May 28, 2018)

_v3 said:


> I buy consoles for the single player exclusives that they offer, anything multiplayer I do on PC (better controls and free online play are the biggest reason).


This guy gets it.  Shouldn't have to pay for essentially internet twice, or in the case of MMOs, three times.


----------



## kuwanger (May 28, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Related to this is the notion some developers and publishers have that single player only games are at least untenable from a financial perspective. Such a thing has seen many a game have a multiplayer mode tacked on, almost invariably at a cost of development focus or budget for the single player.
> 
> For myself then local multiplayer and co-op were much enjoyed staples of my pre online days, single player was almost always where it was at though. Then they started wanting me to pay for online, something I have never done unless you count dial up costs on my dreamcast.



It's pretty straightforward to me.  Some games I buy and play just for multiplayer--they're pretty rare--and of those a small minority I'd play online--don't want the grief  This basically excludes all consoles for online play, so local multiplayer is basically it.  Paying for online play only makes sense in the context of an MMO, although even that can be done free by selling expansions.  Otherwise, the cost of support infrastructure should just be a base cost of the console or the game sale.

So, at the core, I'm 99% single player gaming.  There was a time when I played almost exclusively online multiplayer (RTCW some 16+ years ago).  I think I just eventually got bored with it.  Also, multiplayer games often feel very cheap to make and really not worth the money.  Yes, back when they started, you had to do all the network code and lots of people being on dial-up made that horrible.  But now, the hardest part is coming up with a unique enough idea and making the game balanced.  They feel no different to me than match-3 games.


----------



## gnmmarechal (May 28, 2018)

Meh, on the switch I don't particularly care about online. The games I actually play online are games on PC either way. I haven't actually cared about online play on a console for a very long time


----------



## TheWolfLord (May 28, 2018)

Console online means nothing to me.

If I want to play a competitive game(Tekken 7 for PC will do), or even just COOP/Multiplayer Component(Monster Hunter World upcoming on PC/Dark Souls 1-3 on PC) I'll just use PC. I just named a few games but you got PubG/Fortnite/Overwatch/DOTA/League/Every FPS/Diabolo-esque RPG all on a better platform. I can't see any console exclusive franchises that interest me and that are superior to the point that I'd opt into paying for online access and playing on shittier overall specs.

Even Pokemon, which I like to occasionally invest in when the seasonal format isn't shit, has PS! which cuts out all the breeding and features that slow the online component down. 

I just don't feel like I'm missing much.

Also, what the hell is with the way saves work on newer systems with encryption? Or needing to pay for cloud-based backups? I know this isn't directly a debate for CFW vs Online but I'd take CFW 10/10 if I had to choose so I could control my game data as I see fit.


----------



## Jack Daniels (May 28, 2018)

i could live without multiplayer games, never really cared about those games.
played a bunch but it really doesn't give me any good vibes in the long run.
so shut down if you ask me.
steam like game stores however, now that i crave for.


----------



## austin5623 (May 28, 2018)

I really don't care about online play, as 99% of the time, I'm not even connected to the internet. And when I am connected to the internet, the only game I have that I can play online is Mario Kart 8, but I don't really care for online in that game.


----------



## Y0shII (May 28, 2018)

I play a lot of rpgs and old games, so most of them do not include any multiplayer capability (some old games include cooperative or local multiplayer but no online), Also I do not pay for any online multiplayer for my consoles (I use my ps3 mostly as a bluray player and the 360 is just collecting dust along with the wiiu), most of the games that I own are only single player; I used to play wow but left the game due to content changes and the community. Regarding the ban situation, I do not own a Switch but I have an old 3ds that was banned for online play but I still have access to the eshop and my current games so the ban did not affect me at all, however that is different for other consoles and even pc. I understand that some people want to hack their consoles so they can add more features (like emulators for example) and that is ok, however there is always a risk of a ban wave like the 3ds/ps3/360 ones, so if you value online multiplayer you may want to consider to avoid any suspicious activity on your consoles or if possible get a second console (I now it is expensive and not practical but if you value online multiplayer and any digital games on your account then it makes sense).


----------



## gameboy (May 28, 2018)

if theyre gonna make you pay for online it *better* be worth it


----------



## invaderyoyo (May 28, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> I would probably put that to the sad state of affairs that is the PS4 and xbone library.



Honestly, I would argue the exact opposite. Idk Xbox as I've never had one or even thought of getting one, but on PS4 there are a ton of great single player games. It's pretty much 50-50.


----------



## LittleFlame (May 28, 2018)

I prefer multiplayer with my friends most the time but I can get totally lost in Fallout 4 for a week at the same time


----------



## wicksand420 (May 28, 2018)

Online play has no appeal to me, so a online service you have to pay for is dumb in my opinion. But that doesn't mean I want to be banned, how else could I buy games from nintendo.


----------



## Hozu (May 28, 2018)

I figure it depends on what you get in exchange for a banned console. IMO emulators aren't enough because you can emulate on another device and retain online access. Piracy? Maybe if you don't ever want to play any of those games with other people. Really, the biggest factor is the other homebrew.


----------



## ItsKipz (May 28, 2018)

I might be entirely avoiding homebrew just to keep online play. Especially if i'm paying 20$ a year for it - i wanna play my splatoon 2.


----------



## Delerious (May 28, 2018)

StarGazerTom said:


> I'll take CFW over Online play almost anytime. Sick of hearing how some twelvie has fucked my mom for the millionth time, I mostly play local/lan multiplayer.
> 
> If I get banned, I get banned, but that'll just instigate me to start pirating, since being banned puts EShop on lockdown. So IMO it's not really the user who needs to consider where the balance lies, but Nintendo/whatever company, as locking me out of purchases gives no choice BUT to pirate.



It's subjective - If you are still able to get hard copies of games, then that still gives you the choice of buying it, so long as you have a compatible firmware version. Otherwise, for digital only, yeah, kinda up against a wall there unless you choose to buy a second system, which isn't always practical.



invaderyoyo said:


> It depends on the system. On a Nintendo system, near worthless. All of my friends bought a Wii U and are extremely hesitant about getting a Switch. I basically have nobody to play with anyway. Even if they did have Switches, there's not much to do online with a Nintendo Switch. None of us liked Splatoon and you can only play Mario Kart so much.
> 
> On a PS4, equally as valuable as single player. Playing with friends online is really fun. Of course, local might be even better, but everybody has limited time so online is a very reasonable compromise.



Honestly, I'm pretty much in agreement to this, at least the way things are now. I'm more a PC gamer than anything, so all my multiplayer is on PC. The Switch, for me, is basically my entertainment when I feel like sitting back on a couch, whether it be on a TV or in handheld mode. Even then, I'm not really using my Switch for much, other than Stardew Valley and BOTW until other titles come to the platform, and Atmosphere so I can comfortably do homebrew/emulation.


----------



## PvD79 (May 28, 2018)

Dont like online much. I get tired of stupid kiddie comments and I grew up on NES only having single player or someone physically with you to play. I see articles about single player dying and if it does that, Ill probably be done. That being said, seems most of the comments on here prefer single player, but this a forum for people who hack and have a preference to CFWs.


----------



## nero99 (May 28, 2018)

All we need is a way to spoof our CID and user ID and our systems won’t get banned


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (May 28, 2018)

Playing online is important to me. When my friends and I can't get together in real life, we'll boot up some game and play that together. My best friend was moving to another country for a few years, and I wouldn't get to see him for a long time. So before he moved, we decided on a few MMOs and online games to buy so that we could continue being together even while he was halfway around on the world. Online games are the reason our friendship is still as strong as ever after he returned. To be unable to play online on any one of my gaming systems would be unthinkable.


----------



## DS1 (May 28, 2018)

So while I am a big fighting game fan, unfortunately Sony requires PSN for all online play (~$5 a month). On top of the fact that most of the games I play have awful netcode, online is never worth it to me.

There are some gimmicky online elements to other games i have (Nioh specifically), but I could do without them all the same.


----------



## dAVID_ (May 28, 2018)

I think this is mainly a problem for games that can only be played online or be enjoyed online. For example, TF2. You can sure play against bots in any a few maps, but once you master the game, bots won't suffice to your level of skill, and you'll need online play to keep enjoying the game.


----------



## kassemmel (May 28, 2018)

99% of the time I am playing offline. Paying an online service for those 1% FOR EACH console I own is ridiculous so I much rather not pay. I would very much prefer it like steam is doing and the only online games I play are usually PC games


----------



## dude1 (May 28, 2018)

To me multiplayer will always play 2nd fiddle to single player I play for fun & experiences 
And rarely does that include playing with random a$$#0£€$
 I don't have a consistent friend base big enough playing what I want when I want and haven't since school days 

I love FPS games but don't have the time to divote to them the same way
I still play online ever few days but I'm probably 10% online the rest offline & if I could make a deal with the devil for double the AC's, GTAs red deads & fire watches of the world at the expense of multiplayer I would in a heartbeat 

Honestly I'm wanting AI & machine learning to make gaming solo better and better even faking online so it can remove a lot of the downsides that multiplayer has


----------



## Chary (May 28, 2018)

I absolutely love playing online with friends. There's so many amazing online multiplayer games, and so long as you don't really play with randoms, it's always a fun time.


----------



## Trylk248 (May 28, 2018)

While most of onlines games promises you good experience... You need to be thrown in 2 months of gameplay with REAL players and see how they interact with you. My experience : overall BAD but RARELY GOOD

So, I do NOT mind about online game. Impose me an ONLINE-ONLY game and I can tell you : Why ? What's the whole point?

I can play Minecraft for the Switch with my game card and be fine OFFLINE. At least, nobody who screams, etc. You're doing your own things at your pace.


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 28, 2018)

Glitchers, cheaters, and damn people with nothing better to do than to spend hella money and 50 hours a week on a game just to kill you quicker than you can show up or cheat you out of that awesome race time kill The Whole Online Play for me. Online play is forever ruined for me. Tried it with cod ww4. There is always a cheater looking to upset your good time. At least, this is my experience. Your online experience may be different.


----------



## tbb043 (May 28, 2018)

Online means nothing to me. Last game (only game) I took online was a session of Tetris DS, and it did nothing for me. I'll take a jtag'd 360 or a cfw'd PS3 over being able to go online any day (and twice on sunday)!


----------



## Obveron (May 28, 2018)

I mostly prefer multi-player games.  In my world, Local mp>online mp>single player.


----------



## Steena (May 28, 2018)

geodeath said:


> Back in ps1 times fps games were bad because no consideration was done for console controls at all. For a long time now games are made to be used with a controller so it is no longer a problem. These days fps games have way more buttons than a typical wasd + mouse configuration so i would probably prefer to play with a controller on the pc as well.


That's still irrelevant and factually wrong, recent crossplay tests for shooters are still being discarded because keyboard shows consistent advantages over controllers, and some companies are even banning you online if they detect you use a keyboard with an adapter to win competitive ladders and people actually complain very hard about this (for good reason, but also, you should probably play on PC if you decide to play competitive shooters)

no analog console pad will ever beat the mouse as a pointer for the shooting mechanic in translating accuracy with your physical movement - you are literally losing a ton of input ranges whichever way you calibrate the sensitivity so you'll always end up handicapped, it will always feel worse; even if games are designed to be slower/clunkier to mask the analog limit, that's merely applied on top of it, it doesn't perfectly align and fill the holes in the control rage.
just because shooters sell on consoles and they are made with a controller in mind it doesn't automatically mean controller is the best method there can be. that's some sort of hardware egalitarian fantasy. The reality is, most people aren't very competitive and they can still get through a game with inferior controls and that's good enough. The exact same applies to racing games and keyboards, and to a smaller extent, racing games and controllers. A wheel is insanely better, it's just that most people don't care enough to spend more for the improvement it gives, even when the accessory exists and is legal/compatible to use.


----------



## Rudy69 (May 28, 2018)

Personally I don't play any online games. I played some Mario Kart on Wii U online but i find it gets old fast. I like playing with the other players beside me


----------



## ov3rkill (May 28, 2018)

I'd take single player story/campaign any time of the day than a multiplayer online one. I guess online multiplayer's advantage is the replayability and competitive aspect of it. I would dread the day when an online-only single player game like Diablo 3 would come to the Switch. I'm just glad they offered offline for the consoles. Having an option would be nice. I miss the good old LAN party days. Remember those days, you don't have to be online to play a multiplayer game. Then again, technology is blurring the lines of connecting people (digitally).


----------



## SG854 (May 28, 2018)

I like playing online. Its a lot of fun. Single player games can get boring after a while.


----------



## Deleted User (May 28, 2018)

I take offline multiplayer over online every day.


----------



## netovsk (May 28, 2018)

I choose to go full online legit on other platforms I play, such as PSX devices, Xbox or Windows.

Nintendo doesn't have achievements of any kinds to record my progress so I make this little sacrifice (forfeiting Splatoon 2, ARMS, Smash) for my greater good.


----------



## medoli900 (May 28, 2018)

Local multiplayer? HAHAHAHAHAHA! That's a good one. Seriously, i always struggle to do anything with my friends without them cancelling at the last minute. I understand social anxiety and social exhaustion, I have them too, but local multiplayer is a big no-no for me. Now, single player VS online multiplayer. I love board games and social games, even if it's just a leaderboard (gotta have the best time in Sonic Adventure 2). When a multiplayer mode was announced for Final Fantasy Theatrhythm Curtains Call, I was in heaven. Finally a multiplayer rhythm game. I do like the single player games from Nintendo, but I really don't think that the 3DS is only for single player. It heavily depends on your favorite genre of game too.

So yes, being banned for me would the end of the world.


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (May 28, 2018)

Since I have pretty bad internet connection I couldn't care less about online MP.
What does grind my gears however, is when devs deprecate/remove local multiplayer in favor of online-only MP, when local MP could very well be on the game


----------



## Captain_N (May 29, 2018)

i enjoy both online and solo play. The best mode is LAN mode. better then online because it can be turned into online mode and is not killed offby server shutdowns. Its always there and ready. Steam needs to learn that LAN mode is best.... In a day inage where everyone has a Local area network we see no lan mode. Its a shame really....


----------



## Sakitoshi (May 29, 2018)

SirAileron said:


> Sounds like you don't really have much experience with WASD. Even the most basic of those configurations has 1 more available "button" compared to a standard controller, and that wouldn't even be counting a mouse with a scroll wheel.
> 
> If you're comfortable with it, that's one thing, but unless you somehow use motion controls in your controller, it's pretty indefensible otherwise.


I play overwatch on ps4 but tried the free weekend of overwatch on pc, the buttons on a controller are much more easy to locate and press than in a keyboard and my aim with a controller is pretty much on par that with a mouse that if I would have played against myself ps4 vs pc my ps4 self would have roflstomped my pc self.
and is not like it was my first time playing a shooter on pc. I used to play lots of unreal tournament and mohaa and (not to boast about it) I was the second best on ut99 and best on mohaa in my group.


----------



## anhminh (May 29, 2018)

I don't like online play. Online gamer are mostly asshole and they become even more aggressive in competitive play. In casual play we have troll who want nothing more than your demise just for some laugh in their miserable life.


----------



## oji (May 29, 2018)

Splatoon 2 i the only title I care on Switch in a multiplayer, but due to cheaters & also a coming payed online I'm ok to stop playing it & turn to a piracy dark side. Not a huge loss if you ask me.


----------



## CMDreamer (May 29, 2018)

For me it's worth nothing.

There are too many lammers and cheaters playing online, many bad loosers and many bad winners as well.

Most of my consoles are Wi-Fi disabled unless needed for tempering them, end even so, they only get temporary access.

Precisely that is the main reason I won't buy an XBOX One or PS4, it makes no sense at all to get a DRM disc instead of the game content, and have to download let's say more than 60 GB to play the Halo Collection. I'm not that stupid.


----------



## Deleted User (May 29, 2018)

eriol33 said:


> I don't play online video games, I don't like having a requirement of other people's presence when playing my games.


Agreed. I don't play online either. Give me single player anyday

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Sinon said:


> I don't care about online much
> 
> Specially on consoles
> 
> ...


Same here. And that's a monthly cost too, no thanks you


----------



## RivenMain (May 29, 2018)

my feelings of online only are conflicting. An example would be playing pokemon. Without online functionality your more focused on the game they created then the competitive nature. I used to be enjoy the competition, but eventually the games x counters y and the easier it is for the fan base to gain damage calculators, and copy pros instead of spending hours crafting their own and enjoying the fun of it. Then there are the people duplicating your id and secret id with hacked pokemon to try and get you banned it happens to youtubers/ streamer etc. I loved trading my pokemon well in game like bellsprout for onix or drowzee for machop allowing to feel progress well the spin the wheel on what I get feels like progression in game is then either to fast or to slow.  Online needs to be casual, but casual does not mean flashy just being with other virgin noobies and having fun. Teamworks good, 1v1 me scrubs you'll inevitably burn out.  Besides you don't accomplish much in 1v1's


----------



## Deleted User (May 29, 2018)

When talking about the Switch, I guess it's less a matter of whether or not the end-user wants to use online multiplayer, but more a matter of using the Switch to it's fullest potential.  Nixing online multiplayer is like taking a big hit, in terms of functionality.

As far as multiplayer gaming in general goes, I can't really say I'm much of an online person in general.  While I enjoy playing some games online with others, such as Smash 4 and Mario Kart, I've tended to stay away from more multiplayer-centric titles.  To me, the more multiplayer-focused the game is, the more I feel that the game isn't really mine to own and play, but more in the hands of the developers, with all of my progress stored on remote servers than on my own memory card, cartridge, or hard drive.  All of these updates, events, and micro-transactions kind of take away from my feeling of _owning_ a game.

The sole exception I can think of in this case would be fighting games.  Yes, updates and balance patches for fighting games exist, but more of your progress is stored locally, and you can always play one of the Single-Player modes in the event that you don't have an available internet connection.  Also, there's less focus on building up an in-game inventory and more focus on just improving your raw skill: your reaction times, your ability to pull off BnBs, stuff like that.

Aside from that, I tend to be more focused on single-player games anyways, so if I were ever to lose my ability to play games online on my PC, for whatever reason, it wouldn't be too much of a hit.


----------



## McWhiters9511 (May 29, 2018)

i personal love online multiplayer and for me, paying like $20 a year to be able to play splatoon2 online is easily worth it. sure id prefer not to pay, but i will as its a small price to pay for the awesome experience it has, theres something playing against real players that single player cant replicate. its more exciting and gives me adrenaline. single player games can be rage inducing hard or fun as hell too, but i love multiplayer, in casual or intense games.


----------



## MrCokeacola (May 29, 2018)

Online is whatever. Never payed for it, only ever used free live codes for the og xbox and never bought a console with paid online since.


----------



## donaldgx (May 29, 2018)

Depends on genre. If rpgs, i'm content with solo gameplay/content. 
If game has a certain degree of a competition aspect (shooters, sports, racing, etc), then online multiplayer is a must. While i do say it is a must, I also consider that is not worth having to pay a subscription to enjoy it. PC master race


----------



## Localhorst86 (May 29, 2018)

While online multiplayer is a neat idea, it's just not my thing. I Like to play in short bursts and pause every so often. If I play multiplayer, I prefer the real multiplayer experience with friends on my sofa. It's a different feeling throwing insults directly in each others face and yelling at each other. No need to have a conversation with a 12-year old online and listening to his stories about encounters with my mother...

Online Multiplayer: meh
Offline multiplayer: yes
Singleplayer: Very yes


----------



## BvanBart (May 29, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> View attachment 125766​
> Recently we have seen various Switches belonging to hackers, a device without many well developed public hacks at time of writing, be banned from Nintendo's online offerings. Such a thing then became the subject of much discussion, not only because all of Nintendo's previous efforts in the last decade or so have had next to no proper security and at the same time were often barely functional.
> One thing that came up more than once was the notion that a banned Switch is if not worthless then worth a whole lot less. It is not a new concept as games go; see also the xbox 360 and its various banwaves last generation wherein banned ones could be seen at points to go for sometimes less than half that of a new charting game, at the same time equivalent setups that were unbanned would still go for more than a charting game and maybe even two.
> 
> ...



When you think about it, this is very right! I pay € 60,- a year for Playstation Plus and should pay € 20,- for Nintendo's service. However, the only multiplayer games I play are Splatoon 2 and Nine Parchments. More then often I am enraged about the poor people that rage quit and thus not wanting to admit they lost. Is that worth € 80,- a year? No.

However, with Playstation plus you get free games. This is a nice deal as the worth of the titles in a whole year is far more then € 60. Even if you just like 2/3 games, the price will be above that. With Nintendo I am a little anxious. The feeling to do "right" is still strong with that one. Sony does not care about security, Nintendo did not have much to secure... however, are they capable? Will the be able to pull it off? 

Long story short: blocking multiplayer is the only thing they can do. If your console would brick or be disabled, then they would have a bigger bone to chew.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 29, 2018)

anhminh said:


> I don't like online play. Online gamer are mostly asshole and they become even more aggressive in competitive play. In casual play we have troll who want nothing more than your demise just for some laugh in their miserable life.



There is a line of thought that says the game itself creates the player base.

If your game tests for obscure things, has a needless barrier to entry, has the means of interaction be the stats page and such then the community will be commensurately awful.
A nice example is that of DOTA/MOBA games.
A bad player on your team of 3-5 depending upon the game will easily tank your entire match, almost no matter how well you are playing.
The original game being a mod that twisted an original game to almost breaking then ended up with a bunch of non obvious and unintuitive mechanics* (last hitting wherein vital experience is denied to someone should they perform the last hit, this includes destroying your own stuff to prevent your opponents getting it, bunching wherein you intentionally block the regularly spawned npcs to lower the pack size and thus increase their damage per second/initial punch and so forth). Unless you go reading wikis and being trained by someone in the know you will not likely figure these out.
Similarly if you have scoreboards and "levels" then the only meaningful comparison will be those and people will almost inevitably look at it. The corollary to "if you stat it they will try to kill it" is probably "if you have stats people will look at them", or if you prefer see why achievements (an utterly banal and pointless concept in the long run) are so enjoyed by no small number of people.

*worse still is when various companies were making their versions of the gameplay style they asked what people wanted, some people said all those unintuitive mechanics and they actually went and did that.

All that will almost by default lead to level/stat obsessed elitists, ones that may try to test you to even get you to play with them.

Compare on the other hand a game where kills don't matter for the score (say it is an area denial game), there are no stats between matches or level indicators that mean anything. While you might learn levels/maps and weapons you can still do well enough with basic skills and eventually will learn those and that means anybody that you can get on your team will help, possibly only if they just act as a bit of a bullet sponge and allow you to fire more effectively. This means if you want everybody that can help then you want everybody you can and will necessarily welcome them so as to do so.
Splatoon is not a great example from where I sit, it being mechanically very loose for one, but it starts to have some of these elements and I wonder then if it is why some enjoy it where they might dislike other things. These days it is pretty obscure but Natural Selection 2 fits the things above more closely and enjoys the perks of doing that.


----------



## Deleted member 420418 (May 29, 2018)

I would only buy online play if i have the time to play. (e.g. holidays or summer break)


----------



## BORTZ (May 29, 2018)

When I was younger I never really had any need for online play. I would play Pokemon just a few times with my brother and other friends. I never played almost anything online despite growing up in the 90s and early oughts. I never had a real online console until i bought an X360 near the end of its life after I graduated college. I played Halo Reach, Halo 4, and Battlefield 3 extensively with my online buddies I dont see from college anymore. 

After the advent of the PS4, online and social gaming is a huge deal for me. I value being able to go online way way way over hacks, CFW, and free games. It helps that I have a steady job and money to buy whatever I want. After playing Destiny and making so many friends, I wouldn't trade that for anything, not even free games.


----------



## chrisrlink (May 29, 2018)

Burlsol said:


> Generally don't care for online play. Most games with online play have a shit community or structure their game so that you are entirely dependent on other players to progress as a means to draw out content artificially. I don't care about competing as there will always be someone out there with more hours of their day that they can devote to learning the game and all the exploits. I play games to have fun and relax, not to try and prove something.
> 
> Nevermind the part where switch voice chat is just a phone app instead of being part of the service.



yeah as in the case of Pokemon.....there's that god awful smogon so i see your point when you say "shit community"


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 5, 2018)

I only play multiplayer on private servers.
Usually with the boyfriend.


----------



## nikeymikey (Jun 17, 2018)

I've sat and read through the first few pages of this thread and do you what, i'm actually quite surprised. I honestly thought that it would be mostly people bigging up online play and saying they couldn't live without it and that me as someone who really could care about online play would be an outsider. I'm actually glad that it seems the majority of people here would rather sit down on a couch with some family/friends and play, than go online and play with strangers. 
My kids, Me and the Mrs have been playing multiplayer games together for years since my eldest (19) was about 6/7 years old and those games were Mario Party and Bomberman Generation and we still pull out the Gamecube every now and then and play those over again. Lets face it Mario Party kind of lost its way since the 5/6/7 on the GC and me for one is just glad that the Switch version seems to be getting back to basics and screw online play


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 17, 2018)

Cared about online play when I was younger, now couldn‘t care less.


----------

